# Our New 2006 26rks Came Home Today



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I want to thank everyone here for answering my questions and for giving me a huge amount of insight on the Outback line. I have been viewing these forums extensively and was well educated when I went to the dealer because of my forum browsing.

We brought home our new 2006 26RKS today, and we can't wait to take her out for a trip. We have it setup behind our house, water hooked up, electric, but I still have to get a 30amp breaker added to the house so we can run the a/c in it.

I'll post some pics soon so you guys can see how she looks. Right now we're towing with my 2000 F-150 4.6L 3.55 axle truck until we determine when and if we want to go to a new TV. I towed her home just fine. I added the Prodigy brake controller, WD bars, and a sway bar also (well dealer did actually).

I'm going to try the shower mod instead of using the slide curtain, and I'll be in touch with the guy who makes the screen rooms shortly too









Thanks again everyone! Hope to see you on the road some time action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Caleb,

That's great! Welcome to Outbackers. action

I know you're gonna have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Congratulations and have fun!!!!

Karen and Kynn


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats! and Welcome!

You can run the A/C on a reg house outlet. You just can't run the elect waterheater or microwave with the A/C on.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations. You are going to love your Outback.

Have fun camping and enjoy!!

Anne


----------



## bosque fire (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations-

We picked up our 2006 26RKS on June 11. We have camped twice since then. This is our first TT and we really like it so far. We have ours hooked up in the yard, and we go out there quite a bit!!

You mentioned a shower mod in your post--what sort of mod are you talking about?? We aren't big fans of the step tub and shower curtain set-up as it is now.

We are really learning a lot from the Outbackers forum--this is really a great place!

Jack and Lauren


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi caleb action

welcome and congrats on the new trailer.









darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and congradulations action


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

The shower mod is the pleated shower door that they sell at Camping World. It looks like it will help out much better than the curtain they provide.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome caleb22 and congrats on the 26RKS.
The pleated shower door is my next mod to do.
Don action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Alright....lets see some of those 2006 model pics!!!!!!

We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.bkcfamily.com/rv/rv_pictures.htm


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations! That's great! Was the playset optional equipment?







You'll have a great time.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Congratulations, That is a really nice model , it looks like it has the large bathroom like the 27 with a bedroom without the queen bed slide. What is the lenght ?
Oh







about that swing set. I've never seen that configuration before. Who makes that model?
Our 2yr old grandson would love it.
Have fun camping! sunny 
jan


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

